# 8w7 compatibility with 1w9 wing



## daisyb (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the enneagram & completely fascinated with it. Could someone please share some insight in regards to compatibility between a 8w7 and a 1w9? areas of potential pitfalls? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings daisyb and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum daisyb. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

Is this the right section to be asking this question?


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

One flaw with 8w7 with 1w9 is that 19 can citizens the 8we for forgetting what is important or being in tune with lus and the 8w7 can citizens the enneagram for being rigid and no fun. Another pitfall of this duo is that the enneagram 8w7 especially 7 can be a little materialistic and be kind of controlling and the 1w9 can be a little bit more controlling too so it is obviously a bad combo unless they can talk it out


----------

